# Mechanic help for shortbus in the bay area??



## Raven1998 (Mar 20, 2014)

My short schoolie's water pump broke and its leaking antifreeze! The fan has also wiggled out of its spot and needs replacing as well, I'm looking for someone with a bunch of mechanic, repair, vehicle knowledge to help me out! Its my homebase and I need to get it running asap, I broke but have money to compensate for labor and parts and can also barter/gift a bunch of things. I'm located in Oakland and currently cant relocate!!! If you or someone you know may be able to help hit me up!!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 21, 2014)

Best I can do from here is offer some advice as the procedure is done. It doesn't sound too difficult, but I'm a long way off.

Bump


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 21, 2014)

Fortunately a water pump isn't an expensive, nor difficult repair. There's a few people on here from Oakland that might be able to help you out...


----------



## Raven1998 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah Ive had a few mechanical knowledge people take a look and tell me the same thing, I'm hoping someone will pop up that has the tools and is down to help. I am currently in Oakland so hopefully the hommies will come out the woodwork!


----------

